

Ask HN: Your thoughts on Yo app being funded? - karangoeluw

Ok I&#x27;m angry. Is that what SV has come to? But before I rant about this (stupid) investment, I&#x27;d like to see what others think.
======
cpt1138
Back in 2009 Blippy came out and I thought it was dumbest thing I'd ever heard
of. They got something like 13M in funding and I was flabbergasted. Colbert
sort of sarcastically did a piece on them and soon after they were deadpooled.

The 1M for Yo was from some oil magnate/cofounder of Yo. Maybe to oil
magnates, 1M is like a nickel to us. But Colbert did a sarcastic piece on Yo
so empirically, they should be deadpooled soon.

